# Will Going from 2GB to 3GB RAM Make A Visible Difference



## Hershon2000 (Jun 15, 2007)

Before I go on, I don't game or do any graphic programs, just surf the internet & download music & burn CDs & DVDS & word process, basically. I have a new laptop that came with 2GB RAM (can expand to 4), Dual 2 Core, XP O/S, 160 GB HD. If I increase my RAM to 3GB from 2 GB will I actually see a noticeable difference in Speed such as the internet, booting up & opening programs or is this a waste of money. I've been told that 2GB is more then enough for what I use the laptop for. Appreciate your advice.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

For everyday use, you wont notice a difference. 2 gigs is plenty imho.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Just to echo Manic, you would be wasting your money. You'll never use all the ram you currently doing the tasks that you have listed.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Laptop using vista?


----------



## Hershon2000 (Jun 15, 2007)

No, XP


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

For the kind of thing you're doing, you could get away with a computer half the quality and not notice any difference in performance. I'd stick with what you've got for now.

2gb is more than enough for most XP programs, except the more demanding ones like multimedia editing, CAD, etc.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah, even 1GB will do nicely for nothing but general usage.

I'm with everyones advice so far. :wink:

Compression/Decompression/Encryption/Decryption can be made a difference to though, but mostly by having faster RAM timings.


----------

